# Slot car racing at Battle Front Gaming & R/C, Grandville MI



## Tdevil

The Oglivie hill climb is up and running. The Trackmate system is installed. We will be running a race program on Sundays at 5:00 starting this Sunday, April 11. We plan on running Parma FCRs with both lexan and hardbody nascars, a 1/32 scale womp/legend class and 1/32 scale plastic track cars. 

For now, it will probably be pretty much run what you brung as we develop the classes and create a solid base of racers.

In addition we have just acquired (picking it up tomorrow) and 8 lane HO scale track constructed of original Aurora T Jet track. Dimensions are 7' x 15'. Should have this up and running within a week or so.


----------



## Tdevil

No interest? No questions?


----------



## WooffWooff

*It's spring, it's warm outside...*



Tdevil said:


> No interest? No questions?


folks are probably a little busy now, as compared to winter months. I'm in Alabam, so my interest does you no good. That's one monster of a slot car track in the pic. I'm sure you'll get some interested folks in your vicinity, eventually. Three of us existed in slot car isolation for decades, then thanks to Hobby Talk, we've discovered two highly skilled HO racers/modellers that really breathed some life into our hobby. I have plans to coerce, brainwash and arm-twist a few other "candidates" (ie..soon to be retired NASCAR fan neighbor, nephews, maybe even thier kids!). Good luck growing your HO group!.wooff


----------



## slotcarman12078

Best of luck with this venture!!! I too am too far away to participate. Looks great though!!


----------



## Tdevil

slotcarman12078 said:


> Best of luck with this venture!!! I too am too far away to participate. Looks great though!!


Figured that might be the case for some of those peeking at the thread. Hoping we can get a nice little group started through the summer that will turn into a bigger group this winter.

Thanks!!!


----------



## IHAUL

john i was thinking your H O track has a shallow grove you will need to shave the guide pins on the newer cars or they will catch between the pieces of track and throw the cars


----------



## Tdevil

So far my 35 year old AFX Magna Tractions do just fine as long as you run the pin and not the flag type guide. I picked up a couple of Life Like Nascars and they get around with no problems as well. Got three lanes cleaned and running so far. 

Thinking maybe a Tuesday or Thursday night for a weekly HO program. Thinking Tjets, Magna Tractions and the Life Like Nascars to start. Any interest?

Would like to make the other night (Tuesday or Thursday) a weekly 1/32 plastic track program. I am partial to Carrera, but we could start with a run what you brung program and develop some classes from there.

We haven't put together enough for a Sunday program yet, but looking at focusing on the metal chassis 1/24 and 1/32 cars as mentioned in the first post. Still planning on doing this on Sundays at 5:00


----------



## Tdevil

Had one of our R/C racers out today and he brought along his collection of Scalextric NASCARs. He has a group of about 8 others that are looking to race. Thursdays are the night that works best for this group. So, 1/32 plastic track race night will be on Thursdays at 6:30. We will plan on starting this Thursday. Once we get the track up and running we will plan on HO racing on Tuesdays at 6:30.


----------



## Tdevil

Feeling like I might be talking to myself, but we are going to have our first 1/32 plastic chassis program tomorrow night (Thursday) at 6:30. $7 entry first vehicle. $3.50 for each additional. Primary focus at this point is NASCAR, but we will find a place for everyone. Maybe a run what you brung heat. 

I have some vehicles that are available for rent if you would like to participate, but do not have your own equipment. Car and controler rental would be an additional $7 for the race program.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nope!! I hear you. I wish I lived closer, believe me!!


----------



## Tdevil

slotcarman12078 said:


> Nope!! I hear you. I wish I lived closer, believe me!!


Thanks!!!! If you ever make it to SW Michigan, bring your cars and stop in and say Hi!!!.


----------



## ThChrMn

Hey Tdevil,

I went to your web site and didn't see any mention of the 1/24th scale slot car track.

What car types are you running and what days do you run on?

I sent an email to [email protected] asking the same info.

I am about 1.5 hours away from your place and would travel. 

Thanks.


----------



## kazooracer

Do you do any 1/24 hardbody racing? Our group of about 8-10 racers are running a weekly hardbody series about an hour south of you but our race night is also Thursdays so we can't come up then, but would be interested in coming up some other night to check things out.

If some of us showed up some Saturday is the track available for some practice time?


----------



## Tdevil

Ok, here is where we are at. We are going to be running a NO GLUE track. We experimented with what it took to get the flexis and FCRs with foam tires hooked up and it is too much glue and mess to run the 1/32 plastic chassis cars that I am going to be using for my rental fleet. In additon I have had more out practicing and interest in these cars than the commercial metal chassis cars. 

I had a couple of fellas stop in this past Saturday with a huge assortment of 1/32 cars all of which had been properly set up for no mag racing with silicone tires. They ran better and smoother with no glue than anything had with glue on the track. 

I did some research and H&R and Pro-Track both still make 1/24 hardbody chassis. A complete RTR chassis is in the mid $40 range. In addition, the H&R can be purchased with SILICONE rear tires. H&R makes a solid silicone tire that mounts to an aluminum rim while Pro-Track has a foam tire that is silicone coated. Tires appear to be available in 27mm by 12mm and 27mm by 18mm. These are a larger tire than what comes on the Parma FCR, but will fit the 1/8 inch axle and will fill the wheel wells up properly when mounting a hardbody. 

Bottom line, whatever you want to run will pretty much require a silicone or urethane tire. 

We want to emphasize 1/32 NASCAR (SCX, Scalextrix, Carrera, etc.) and 1/24 Hardbody (H&R, Pro-Track and FCR). 

Thursdays were chosen based on conversations with an individual and have not happened. Sundays were chosen based on a conversation with a small group and have also not happened. 

Based on most recent conversations, we are going to try to get a program started on Saturdays. Doors will open at 9:00 for practice. Racing will start at 12:00. After the conclusion of racing, the track would continue to be available for practice. We will start out running 1/32 NASCAR and 1/24 Hardbody. 

The track is available anytime we are open. What I am trying to do is to establish a guranteed day that when someone asks about slot cars I can tell them come out on this day and there will be people to hang with and talk to. At this point we are going to try to make that day Saturday morning/afternoon. If there is another day/evening that works for another group, it would be even better to have a weekday and a weekend day. Track fee whether practice or race program is currently set at a flat $7. 

Figure we can work out details and class specs once we actually have people showing up.

Nice to actually hear from some folks in the area. Feel free to call me at the store number in the evenings: 616-706-0391

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## EXPRESS

hello john was wondering if there is a race tommorow night? ive been in the hobby since i was a kid and remmeber the old track on 28th st. i have a ton of cars and would love to race on a big track again or be part of some kind of points racing.


----------



## Tdevil

EXPRESS said:


> hello john was wondering if there is a race tommorow night? ive been in the hobby since i was a kid and remmeber the old track on 28th st. i have a ton of cars and would love to race on a big track again or be part of some kind of points racing.


At this point, we have not had anyone showing up on Thursday nights. You are always welcome to come out and run the tracks anytime we are open. 

As I posted above, we are going to go NO GLUE so tires will pretty much have to be silicone or urethane. 

We are going to try to make Saturdays our race program day. Doors open and 9 and we will race at Noon.


----------



## Leonard

What would be the best night to come check this out?


----------



## EXPRESS

im planing on coming out tonight if thats ok?


----------



## Tdevil

EXPRESS said:


> im planing on coming out tonight if thats ok?


I am here now and will be open until 9. More than welcome to come out!!!!


----------



## Tdevil

Leonard said:


> What would be the best night to come check this out?


Hoping Saturdays will turn into the day I can guarantee there will be others around with their cars. Otherwise I have examples of most of what we are planning on running and can fill you in as well any time you want to stop by.


----------



## zgray19

Been running silicone tires on my parma flexi for the last two weeks and we have made some great strides as far as lap times go. I will let John put the class up we are going to try and get going but it looks like we have started to figure some things out.


----------



## EXPRESS

HEY ZGRAY i silconed my tires today and got some tape wieghts for everyone. i hope to see you sunday. o i also ordered the TRAXXAS SLASH 4X4


----------



## EXPRESS

O Soory Dude I Meant Friday


----------



## Tdevil

EXPRESS said:


> HEY ZGRAY i silconed my tires today and got some tape wieghts for everyone. i hope to see you sunday. o i also ordered the TRAXXAS SLASH 4X4


Sweet all the way around!!!! See you tomorrow night!


----------



## zgray19

I may be there we will see. I have a golf outing to go to that I am not sure what time it will end at. But I have set up another set of tires to see if the second time around is better. We shall see I hope to make it out though.


----------



## EXPRESS

he zgray19 got my parna running 9 second laps today


----------



## zgray19

Thats not to shabby. I will be out there at some point this week I am not sure what day though. I start working tomorrow so I need to get my schedule. I cleaned mine up and did another set of tires so we will see what i can get out of it.


----------



## EXPRESS

Let Me Know What Day Youll Be There I Also Purchased A H&r Chassis It Runs Well I Think The Isue Now Is The Ohms On The Controllers We Are Using. Im Gonna Purchase A 2 Or 3 Ohm And Give That A Try.


----------



## EXPRESS

I Started A Thread On The Bfg Forum About What To Run There No Response Yet Maybe You Could Hep Get It Going


----------



## Tdevil

EXPRESS said:


> Let Me Know What Day Youll Be There I Also Purchased A H&r Chassis It Runs Well I Think The Isue Now Is The Ohms On The Controllers We Are Using. Im Gonna Purchase A 2 Or 3 Ohm And Give That A Try.


I think I have a 4 ohm barrel we could put into a controller to try. I will look for it while I am at the store tonight.


----------



## zgray19

The two is going to be to much, they are like an on off switch and did not work well at all. I love my two ohm but its not good for that track right now. I was running my four ohm and it worked well. i think we should run a flexi class and one of the FCR classes. I have looked into it but i am not going to purchase one just yet. Flexis are more common and I feel if we can get that class off the ground then move into the FCR. I am also on a budget being that i am getting married and going to school so I dont want to buy something and not use it.


----------



## EXPRESS

glad you told me i was looking at a two ohm on ebay they have a bunch on there right now do you think i should get a 4 or 5 ohm


----------



## EXPRESS

tell me when your gonna go practice ill will join you


----------



## Tdevil

You want the highest ohm controller that will not overheat, but give you full speed at the same time, without being an on/off switch for a road course track. Low ohm controllers are great for ovals and road courses with wide sweeping turns.

For 16D motors I am thinking something in the 15 ohm range.


----------



## zgray19

I am going to be out there tomorrow night, I have some stuff to do tonight.


----------



## EXPRESS

thanks for your help john.any thoughts on the digital controllers my understanding is they use dioeds instead of ristors and will adjust to the motors and track automaticly


----------



## EXPRESS

sorry about my spelling


----------



## Tdevil

Don't know much about them myself, but I really liked the Professor Motor controllers that Bill and Dave had in here a couple of Saturdays ago. Will do some research.


----------



## zgray19

I liked my 4 ohm on the track but its all personal preference, the 2 ohm is a little to on/off for that track. I will let you try mine and that will give you a base to work with.


----------



## EXPRESS

cool i will be there tonight around 7 or so i should get my slash today to i will bring it if it arrives in time


----------



## zgray19

Hey mark i dont see where you go the tires at. If you could let me know what website I would like to look at them. Now on to find a sotering iron.


----------



## EXPRESS

http://stores.ebay.com/Pauls-Slot-Car-Shop this the link to his ebay store or just google pauls slot car shop


----------



## zgray19

Wow he had a bunch of stuff. I have been trying find some class rules that we can look and see what classes we should look at doing.


----------



## zgray19

Went into the 6's tonight. Ran a 6.891.


----------



## EXPRESS

Well I Got My Controller And Some Tires From Pauls We Will See


----------



## zgray19

Greating from Jamaica. I can say I miss racing on the slot car track however the beaches and view from my room are amazing. I hope you guys are having some good luck breaking some more lanes in. See you guys next week at some point.


----------



## EXPRESS

man thats a die hard slot car guy that post on a forum during his honeymoon........lol have a margarita for me


----------



## zgray19

Well I am home. I didnt have a margarita but I drank plenty strawberry Daq's. And I brought back some Jamaican rum.


----------



## zgray19

I am ordering a 1/32nd audi r8 scx pro tonight.


----------



## Tdevil

Just a heads up, we will be closed this Saturday, July 3. All other hours and events remain as regularly scheduled.


----------



## zgray19

I had a good time running the scx. I cant wait to get mine and get it on the track ot see how it does. I would like to get the those guys running the cars on this site so we can talk more or get there numbers and set up a race. It sound like we will have at least 6 of us.


----------



## MatchBTedII

Great!


----------



## zgray19

Are you one of the guys running out there? I have not been out when anyone is there.


----------



## ThChrMn

What classes have you guys decided to run? Also, with no glue on the track can silicone tires be bought to race with?

I have IRRA Retro cars and a flexi type car.


----------



## zgray19

I have been running a flexi out there but there has not been many people with them. The most I have herd is the 1/32nd scale cars. As far as silicone tires at the track none to this point. I have been making them my self and would be willing to part with a set. They arent pretty but they work. It is the off season for most guys so it is a little slow right now but from what Tdevil has told me there is a good group of 1/32 racers and I know of at least 3 guys who have flexis or FCR style cars with 16Ds in them.


----------



## ThChrMn

What type of 1/32nd scale cars are they racing?


----------



## EXPRESS

The Have Been Running Scx Stock Cars I Personaly Would Like To See A Class Ucing The H&r Chassis With A Hard Body


----------



## EXPRESS

http://www.professormotor.com/cat_hr.shtml I HAVE BEEN RUNNING THE CHASSIS WITH THE SILICONE TIRES AND A HARD BODY AND HAVE BEEN RUNNING IN THE LOW 9 SECOND RANGE THINK IT WOULD BE A FUN CLASS


----------



## zgray19

Yea that would be a fun class. I will have to get my 4 1/2 stuff so I can make one of my flexis one. If not at least a 1/24 flexi race would be great to have on the track.


----------



## ThChrMn

Currently, there is a group of 15-20 racers around the Lansing, Detroit area that race F1 and Can-Am Retro cars. We primarily race at TSS Hobbies in Belleville and at M&T in Michigan Center. 

Currently, there is talk about forming the Michigan Retro Racing Association under IRRA rules.

These cars use natural rubber and utilize very light spray glue applied once to the track at the beginning of the race day.

Would this raceway be interested in getting on the race schedule as this series forms for the next race season?

We would need to discuss everything in detail on the phone but I am gathering info to see if there is interest as we develop our program.

Below are a few pics of the cars.

Sincerely,
John Miller


----------



## EXPRESS

Glue Is A Very Bad Idea At This Track. They Have A Indoor Dirt R/c Track As Well


----------



## zgray19

I would agree, glue and this track do not go well together due to the indoor dirt track. Rather than running glue we have been making silicon tires. The times do suffer a little but its not bad. TDevil is the one to talk.


----------



## ThChrMn

I agree that spray glue, dirt and slot cars do not mix well. I sent an email to the owners/operators asking but no one has responded. So, I guess I have the answer to my question. . . . lol

That really looks like a nice track but I didn't realize that it was next to a dirt track. (Thanks for the heads-up)

That’s too bad; we have a group of organized guys willing to travel a few times a year and all the owner needs to do is get on the schedule and collect money from the racers.


----------



## Tdevil

Hey John,

Yes, I did get your email regarding the series. Please don't interpret my lack of reply as a no, just haven't had time to formulate a response.

Problem I had with glue the first time around is that the group that was coming out wanted "heavy" glue. They not only wanted glue on the track, but were "over gluing" their tires. The result was that a 1/32 plastic chassis car could not run the track, it got stuck like flypaper. 

If we are talking light glue, with no added glue on the tires and a 1 day event, something might be possible. Track could be glued, the event run and the glue removed all in the same day or two. 

Dirt is only a problem over a several day period. For a 1 or 2 day event, the dust would not be noticeable. 

I do have an interest in such an event and I think it could be made to work even with our "no glue" program.


----------



## zgray19

What are the rules for the event like what chasis and engines can be used. I am a college kid and unfortunetly am not going to buy a car that will only be ran for this one event that might happen. I would however buy a body being that they are much cheaper lol.


----------



## ThChrMn

John,

Email sent.

zgray19,

Here is a link to IRRA rules. If you have wire and brass you can build your own car, I do.

http://www.irraslotracing.com/

IRRA Retro racing does not allow racers to add glue to the track and has very specific rules for what can be done with tires. 

Basically, it’s a onetime light glue spray in the morning and the track is good for the entire day. It is so light that you may not need to clean after were done but you’ll need to determine that.


----------



## EXPRESS

Ugg To Many Rules.............lol


----------



## zgray19

My concern is the amount of weight we are running in the cars right now because there is no real rubber on the track. These cars look like they are very light and made to be fast, that is not going to work real well on this track. I noticed a champion build stamped car. I have everything to build it, I am going to put one together and see how it runs.


----------



## zgray19

Ok I have finished the car. I dont have the body for it so minus that I had to make a brass tubed engine bracket because my champion does not have one. Other than that I put the falcon motor in it and as soon a I get the bodies I ordered I will try this car with a GTP body on it. The only other difference would be the tires we are running here which is the silicone coated home made tires.


----------



## ThChrMn

Retro racing does have the flexi platform so the beginner can race, learn and advance to scratch built cars.

Although, this racing "target market" is geared toward the accomplished old timer that raced when slot cars were in their "hay day".

You would be surprised how well the cars work with light spray glue and the proper tires. Until you have driven on a properly prepared track you just don't know. . . Our guys would explain the track prep. and it is a simple spray glue process and not the thick glue mess or conditions that some cars race under.

Don't be confused that these cars are light weight and super fast. They are very drivable and the speeds are not excessive, that's what makes it fun!


----------



## zgray19

Yea I have been racing slot car for almost 10 (ears or more now. I have ran this set up with the falcon and a cot body on the same track in jackson. However it was a heavily used track and was very ruff. I am interested in running them regardless. It looks like a fun car to drive, that's why I put on together.


----------



## ThChrMn

If you are running falcons and stamped chassis you are already running at faster speeds than the retro cars. 

My flexi car with a falcon weighs just over 80 grams and my retro car with a Falcon weighs right around 110 grams. So, add 30 more grams to your flexi and you’ll have a very good feel for what speeds we run at. 

Allowable motors are Falcon 7, Pro Slot 4002B, TSR D3 and Slick 7 Mini Brute. Most everyone runs the ProSlot 4002B so they can have them rebuilt. Although, I had my arse handed to me at the last race by $12 dollar motor.

Yes, the cars are scratch built and not everyone has building skills. Although, assembled cars are available if building is not your thing.

Yes, there are many rules but after you read through them once and attend a race or two it is no problem at all. 

IRRA Retro is being run across the nation and once your equipment fits the rules you can literally travel anywhere and race.

Fortunately, all the great ones who started this hobby back in the 60’s are racing Retro and they get together to race at the larger events. Not many hobbies’ can claim that the originators are still around and racing.

What is even more interesting to me is that ProSlot MFG is in Lowell which is about 30 minutes from your track. You guys are in the best position in the State of Michigan to get something going no matter what it is!


----------



## zgray19

Yea I will build one I think. I have been racing a long time but never built any of my own cars. My dad put together some 4wd monster trucks we used to run and I have done some brace sodering and such, I suppose its time to try and build my own chasis. It will be fun. I will have to take a trip to pro slot and pick up an engine lol.


----------



## zgray19

Wooooo got my scx in today. I will be out to the track on thursday around 5ish.


----------



## zgray19

Well changed my mind I am coming out tonight. Will be there around 5:30.


----------



## EXPRESS

So How Did The Scx Run?


----------



## zgray19

I was a good time. It took some laps to get it broke in but it started to come around. I dont know that much about them so I dont know where to begin as far as tuning them goes. I am just going to tinker here and there to see what I can make happen.


----------



## zgray19

Anything going on at the big track. I will have to make it out some time this week. Are you guys going to be open any earlier this week like tomorrow or thursday.


----------



## Tdevil

zgray19 said:


> Anything going on at the big track. I will have to make it out some time this week. Are you guys going to be open any earlier this week like tomorrow or thursday.


Not a lot new. Couple here, couple there. I am teaching summer school and don't get done until 5. 5:30 is absolute soonest I can be here Tues - Thurs.

Usually here earlier on Friday.


----------



## zgray19

Sounds good. I have been working some cars. The bodys are in I need to get paint. Should be a good time.


----------



## Tdevil

Temps in the building are very comfortable today. Got some of the 1/32 guys hanging out. Come on out if you can.


----------



## zgray19

I wish I could but today is my wifes birthday so no running for me. I am off on tuesday and friday so I am going to get all my stuff together and come out one or maybe both day.


----------



## wnovess99onebay

Why not have glue zones on the track, its very easy to do. Spray a little going into each turn. The track will always need cleaning. You will never have a turn out of serious slot car racers unless you glue the racetrack.


----------



## zgray19

I dont feel that is true. I know alot of tracks that have some serious racers and they run no glue. I have also ran the tires we are running on this track and ran faster times than the guys that where running natural rubber and glue. The track needs to be ran and lanes broken in. Not using glue will make these lanes clean smooth and fun to race on. I am a firm believer in no glue tracks.


----------



## wnovess99onebay

Well let me know how a 4 inch or FCR race works out with no glue zones on the track. I doubt any of us from Kalamazoo will be wasting our time going up to this place.


----------



## Tdevil

wnovess99onebay said:


> Why not have glue zones on the track, its very easy to do. Spray a little going into each turn. The track will always need cleaning. You will never have a turn out of serious slot car racers unless you glue the racetrack.





wnovess99onebay said:


> Well let me know how a 4 inch or FCR race works out with no glue zones on the track. I doubt any of us from Kalamazoo will be wasting our time going up to this place.


Not sure I know who you are or if you have ever been to our facility. Those are some pretty strong words. 

You may be right. If we do go with a no-glue program (I say if because there has been no final decision) there are racers who might not join us. Just because something has always been doesn't mean that it can't be different. Just because something is different doesn't make it wrong. I know we would not be the first commercial facility to run a no-glue program and I doubt we would be the last. 

Just because something isn't "serious" doesn't mean it can't be competitive. You might consider softening your words and opening your mind to differing thoughts/ideas.


----------



## zgray19

I would agree there has been some discovery going on with this track. It is a beautiful track and very very smooth to race on. I have been racing for a long time and been to a lot of tracks and have never ever been to a track that is in the shape this one is in. John has taken a lot of time and effort to build a track that is great to run on. Dont knock it till you try it.


----------



## wnovess99onebay

Or is the issue that you folks are not racing commercial track cars? If so we are not even communicating about the same topic. When people see a commercial track they have particular expectations in mind.


----------



## zgray19

Well that is just insulting. I have over $1500 in cars. However I will not clogg this thread with a fight. Johns goal from what I have gathered is a fun track that is a good time to come and race at. The track is in amazing condition and is worth coming to take a look at.


----------



## wnovess99onebay

zgray19 said:


> Well that is just insulting. I have over $1500 in cars. However I will not clogg this thread with a fight. Johns goal from what I have gathered is a fun track that is a good time to come and race at. The track is in amazing condition and is worth coming to take a look at.



I am confused. I just want to know what types of cars you guys are racing. If you are not racing commercial track cars then we have our wires crossed. We are just not talking about the same thing. 

Here is the deal. If I cant run my commercial track cars then I really cant come enjoy it. There are about 25 of us that commercial track race in Kalamazoo at Slots Raceway in Vicksburg.


----------



## Tdevil

This will ultimately boil down to an agree to disagree situation. 

We learned some hard lessons with our R/C programs when it came to trying to cater to the "serious" racers. They laughed at and called the Traxxas Slash short course truck a toy. It started a class that is now more popular (with the average racer anyway) than any of the "serious" classes. Most of what we did wasn't good enough for the "serious" racers. When we didn't do it their way, they took the highway. 

I sense that there may be the same predjudice on the part of those that run "commercial" track cars toward 1/32 scale ready to runs and even the hardbody classes. Bottom line is we are in this to promote all aspects of the hobby and to make it fun for the average racer and most of all families. 

We are going to do our best to make the track usable for all classes. Any "commercial" flexi or FCR can be made to run on a no-glue track if the owner is willing to adjust the car to the track rather than adjusting the track to the car. To me that has always been a part of racing. Taking what the track will give you. The great equalizer in the end is that everyone has to race the same track glue or no-glue. The person who finds that perfect set up ends up out front. 

I am continuing to research our options and am in the process of trying to contact other track owners (particularly those running a no-glue program) for their advice and input. Please do not think that your concerns are not being heard and taken into consideration. 

I just hope that in the end we get an opportunity to show you first hand what we have to offer.


----------



## wnovess99onebay

I have been down the 1/32 RTR road. They are fun, look good, but just don't offer the adjustability I like in a race car. It's pretty frustrating when your dealing with pressed on wheels and gears when you need to make a change. I have a few of those cars I will never sell because I won a lot of races with them and they are good memories. And...they are just too beat up to sell! 

So bottom line is....you guys don't know what you will be racing?

Down here we drag race (bracket racing). If you know Pat Zurface (spell check) you know one of our guys. I consider my self a drag racer. I race the other cars because the track owner has a tri oval also, so its right there, no reason not to have some cars. 

We also race FCR cars with a hand out motor and with hard bodies. This summer we have been racing H&R cars on Wendesday nights with body rules. Fouir inch racing never really took off down here. 

Right now there is a major demand for a wing car track in Michigan. If you want to attract some guys into wing cars I can get you in contact with John Phillips.


----------



## Tdevil

I really do appreciate the input and discussion. 

Yes, Zerfas races R/C with us on a regular basis. We do have room along the back wall and would like to put in a 1/8 mile drag strip. Would love to do a 1/4 but just don't have the space.

You mentioned a couple of classes that I want to see take off. I already have a decent following of 1/32 scale racers that have been coming in on a regular basis this summer. They are definitely in the no-glue camp. We are looking at a NASCAR class to start out with for 1/32 scale. Inexpensive and a great place for kids to start out.

I am a huge fan of the hardbody racing. I have some of the old Pro-Track chassis from a few years ago. One of my semi-regular racers brought in an H&R with the silicone tires on it (same wheels/tires would fit an FCR I believe) and it gets around the track great with no glue. 

As for 4 inch flexi we are probably leaning toward NASCAR and GTP. I know there are silicone/urethane tires out there that will fit but for now we have been making our own by coating the foams with 3 or 4 layers of silicone and truing them down. 

For now we have just the Hill Climb for road course racing. We would like to add a tri-oval along with the drag strip.

I know we won't be able to satisfy everybody, but trying not to alienate one group totally by catering to another.


----------



## zgray19

The silicone seems to work well for the track once you get them trued down. When I started racing there we had to put a lot of weight in the cars to get them to go around the track. I believe I have cut that amount down nearly 3/4 of what I was running and times have picked up greatly. 

I have a GTP bodie that I need to paint and come out and run that on the 4 in platform to see what it can do. I am going to build that car very close to the IRRA or w/e retro rules are with the falcon 7. It should be a nice little ride I think GTP is the way to go.

Sorry about the miss communication I would love to see a program get off the ground here so I have a place to race on a regular bases. My parents live in vicksburg but it is a ways for a college student with a job to drive. lol


----------



## wnovess99onebay

I tried the silicone coated Pro-Track tires on my H&R car on Harry's tri oval. I had blistering problems. But after about 10 minutes of running I burned up the right rear. They work good on plastic track. At the start of the summer when we began racing those cars we tried a lot of combination's. Now I have foam tires in various widths and hardness. Different combination's for different conditions. Sometimes worn out tires actually work better. H&R cars are so hard to get handling good. We have gotten down to a 2.69 an 80 foot tri oval, but not with our current body rules. 

If you guys want to do an FCR class make sure it is a motor hand out. The labels for the Parma motors can be purchased. There are techniques to removing them and re applying them. And, on e bay you can buy blue printed "sealed" Parma cheater motors. I know this because I have done all of the above and so have some other racers I know who shall remain nameless. 

If done hand out style the racing is typically very good. It just comes down to who made sure their chassis is flat, a body that is cut out right, has good tires and avoids the wrecks. Parma supplies rules with the car that tracks follow all across the nation. That way a guy racing in Detroit can come to GR or Kalamazoo and know what to expect. 

1/8 mile drag racing is just as fun. It is much harder to win an 1/8 mile bracket race. I have also found that 1/8 mile racing is not as hard on motors. 

People give Pat a lot of crap but he is a good guy!


----------



## zgray19

Yea I lived in Lansing and raced at an oval in Grand Ledge. The amount of grip we got was very hard on the tires and we where running sprint cars. This track is no where near has hard on tires and they will last for a long while.

What is your drag set up. I have a few scratch built cars my dad and I have built but what engine do you run.


----------



## wnovess99onebay

I have cars with various chassis. I have some cars with those cheap 10 dollar WRP chassis kits to 30 dollar JDS kits. I have some cars with Pro-Slot bag motors or Pro Slot with American armatures. For bracket racing super 16D is best. Anything hotter you have to much maintenance. 

Best bang for your buck, if you dont have the tools to blue print a motor, is a Pro-Slot blue printed super 16D. Most places they are 25 bucks or so. Its about 10 dollars more than a "bag motor" but its worth it. Eagle would stock that I am sure.


----------



## zgray19

I have Saturday off if we can get some guys together and run some 1/24th or 1/32nd that would be sweet. I want to get on the track with some other racers.


----------



## EXPRESS

Hey Zgray Anything Going On At Battle Front Yet. I Have Saturdays Off Now Was Hoping There Was A Group Of Guys To Race With.


----------



## Tdevil

I have 4 1/32 guys that have been coming out on a regular basis on Saturday. I have a couple of 1/24 guys that have been coming out on Thursday nights. 

Really would like to get some organized programs going for both scales. We have been experimenting with some light glue on the track and seem to be finding a mix that is working for both scales. 

Need people committed to coming out, spreading the word and bringing another person with them when they come to get things off the ground.


----------



## zgray19

I have been so busy with school and such i havent been able to make it out. I have saturday of and may be out there. thursday nights dont work cuz i have a class. we shall see.


----------



## Tdevil

zgray19 said:


> I have been so busy with school and such i havent been able to make it out. I have saturday of and may be out there. thursday nights dont work cuz i have a class. we shall see.


Looks like Saturdays are going to be the day for now. Would like to get a weeknight going, but not sure what night it needs to be.


----------



## Tdevil

Oh, we are going back to and going to stick with a no glue surface and develop classes to run accordingly. 

Tried glue twice now for a few weeks at at time and it is just not going to work for the type of programs we are trying to put together.


----------



## EXPRESS

man why dont people get it the H&R chassis and silicone tires is the class to run on that track
would be some great racing


----------



## Tdevil

EXPRESS said:


> man why dont people get it the H&R chassis and silicone tires is the class to run on that track
> would be some great racing


That is part of the plan


----------



## zgray19

I have a new job that I start on saturday so I will have to see what the schedule is lol again. I still have a saturday morning class but hopefully I will have some weekends off now.


----------



## Tdevil

Thought I would bump this back to the first page. We have a small group continuing to come out on Saturday mornings to run 1/32 scale. Nothing going on for 1/24, but would like to get hardbody racing on the H&R chassis with silicone tires going. Nothing really happening on the HO track either, but still holding out hope that with the colder weather something might get started.


----------



## kazooracer

Have you considered using a different chassis for the 1/24 racing? We're an hour south of you and tonight's FCR racing saw 32 lexan bodied cars and 16 hardbody cars (down from 19 the week before).

We can't seem to get more than 5-6 H&R cars on Wednesdays and are looking at switching to a combined H&R/FCR class for that night. Maybe a different chassis might spark some more interest for your Saturday group. And I think a few of our Friday night guys race R/C at your track sometimes, so maybe they might try it out if they could use their FCR cars.


----------



## Tdevil

kazooracer said:


> Have you considered using a different chassis for the 1/24 racing? We're an hour south of you and tonight's FCR racing saw 32 lexan bodied cars and 16 hardbody cars (down from 19 the week before).
> 
> We can't seem to get more than 5-6 H&R cars on Wednesdays and are looking at switching to a combined H&R/FCR class for that night. Maybe a different chassis might spark some more interest for your Saturday group. And I think a few of our Friday night guys race R/C at your track sometimes, so maybe they might try it out if they could use their FCR cars.


Thanks for the info. Part of the issue for us is the fact that it is a no-glue road course. I know that an FCR set up for a glue oval will not work on our track. The only tire I know will work for sure is silicone. H&R has a solid silicone tire. It is much larger than the FCR tire, but would work on the FCR probably making it ride and handle much more like the H&R. 

If anyone has any other suggestions/ideas for what classes/tires to run on a no-glue track they are certainly welcome.


----------



## kazooracer

Tdevil said:


> I know that an FCR set up for a glue oval will not work on our track.


It can be run with glue but doesn't have to. This year for the Friday night series the track owner is not allowing glue, so the FCR cars are getting traction from using fresh tires and the "rubber" build up that develops during the night.

We're also playing around with FCR cars running scale tires with hardbodies on Wednesday nights. H&R or Pro-Track foams up front and Pro-Track foams in the rear, again with no glue on the track. Over the summer we ran Pro-Track silicones in the rear and had some silly fast speeds, but were going through a pair of tires a night.

So FCRs might be an opion for you after all.


----------



## Tdevil

That would be great!!!!! Just need some willing souls to come out and figure out what works and doesn't and we might be off and running.

Probably wouldn't see near the wear on the tires being we are a Hill Climb track. Turning both ways and nowhere near the speeds of an oval in the corners. We are running silicone super tires on the 1/32 scale cars and seeing no wear at all. 

Thanks again for the input.


----------



## zgray19

The protrac silicones on this track would probly last you around 3 races on the track the last time I was able to race on it. We ran the silicones I was making for this tack at on oval when I was back home and they where gone after a race as well but went much farther do to the paint on the track being so new. It really is a great track all finished up I wish I had time to come out and run on it but school on saturday mornings makes it a little hard.


----------



## jasburrito

*Just picked up a 1/24 car*

Had a fun time at bfg the other day.Gonna get some 1/24 cars.Got 1 so far. Try,d running a buds scale type cars the other night,what a pain. Tried telling my buddy he got the wrong kind of cars,,Anyways I,m goona get a few more. I,m thinking a winged and a winston cup style. any suggestions! what are others running? (not the plastic 1,s)
New car,,,
Think it,s a champion j/k chassis,parma 16d motor.
Anyways I,m looking for controllers too. how many ohms do I need for johns track and these stye cars?
thanks'
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...6nPYA7c%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jasburrito

*c,mon guys*

Kinda thought I would get no help,,newbie looking at cars on the net,,,what other cars should I get??????????? Saw parma has 1 you build, all included for like 50 bucks,,,,, Prob get 2 more cars and a controller,,,what ohm do I need
thanks again


----------



## jasburrito

*Ok I think I figured it out,,thanks to know 1!!!*

So I got the son and I ,2 parma flexi 2,s,1 j/k champion,2 parma turbo 4ohm controllers.He,s 4.
A few buds got cars too 1 got some crazy wing car and 3 scx,s, The other bought a j/k cheetah,,
Should have all are gear by sat
cheers
pic of buds new car,,winged 1 looks even sicker!!!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...3yQkoGE%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT

pic of track
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=106205&d=1270757960


----------



## zgray19

I will be out there Saturday after I get out of class around 1! Hope to see some guys out there.


----------



## Tdevil

Ok, time for an update. The tracks have been moved to a new location. They are laid out in place, but need to be "reassembled".

I am limited on the amount of time I can be at the new location while keeping the current radio control location going. Jason (my son) will be running the new location and is available to work with anyone who can help get things back up and running.

Bottom line, heat, AC, no dust, no dirt, no drafts. Attaching some pictures to give an idea.

Give me a call at 616-706-0391 if you can help set things up and I will get you hooked up with Jason.


----------

